
Stonehenge may have been first erected in Wales, evidence suggests - kafkaesq
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/dec/07/stonehenge-first-erected-in-wales-secondhand-monument
======
rbanffy
"Secondhenge"

~~~
samcal
"Sttwohenge"

